# MJF is not a fan of flippy dudes



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/06/mjf-talks-cody-rhodes-smashing-triple-h-throne-655363/

He was then asked if he considers himself to be a bit of a throwback wrestler.

*"When I watch pro wrestling, I don't care for the flippy dudes and the let-me-run-myself-to-death guys or those that want to 'outathlete' you. I don't care about that. I come into the ring with one sole purpose. That is to win so I get the winner's purse and make more money than you," said MJF.

MJF says he grew up idolizing guys like Roddy Piper, Ric Flair, Tully Blanchard and others who epitomized what it meant to be a "wrestler."

"I gravitate towards that style of wrestling. When I come through the curtain, people aren't watching me because they wanna see moves. They're watching me because they wanna see me," said MJF.

"Sure everyone has 27 variations of a piledriver but not everyone has it and I was born with it. That's why it is the reason why I am going to be the only thing people talk about when it comes to AEW. That's why everyone is gravitating to me. Everyone is afraid to be a star, but I'm not afraid to be a star because I am one."*

He's the last of a dying breed. If we had more guys like him wrestling would be a lot more fun to watch these days.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good. He knows characters and promos and good acting get over. 2 flippy fucks with zero build no promo work and no major backstory or major tension and drama dont sell tickets. All the glory days of wrestling at its peak point to that. We need more of that today.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He's in character here with some IRL beliefs in there as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AEW seems to be getting the right guys with the right mindset... MJF should be a huge deal in the years to come. He's been a blast to watch so far. 

Now if we can just get the "No Flips just Fists" guys on AEW............


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

God forbid a wrestler decides to do a flip :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> God forbid a wrestler decides to do a flip :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF along with a few other guys like him will balance out the flippy guys of AEW. That's good. Least AEW will be likely a mix of talent 
:bow


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Yep, that's exactly how I feel about those who get pissed off about flips


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DammitC said:


> Yep, that's exactly how I feel about those who get pissed off about flips


It's less about the flips and more about the lack of selling and psychology. Some of the high flyers or "more athletic" guys get the art of wrestling, but many are like Ospreay who just flip out of their god damned minds and it becomes a dance instead of wrestling. 

There is a reason Dustin/Cody blasted every match on the card out of the water, even the more athletic contests.... both guys understood how to sell, when to sell, when to go big, and when to go home. Many matches that some go gaga over are simple escalations of moves and kickouts until it ends. No story, just escalating mayhem. Some people might like it, but that is not great wrestling.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

MJF spitting more truth about the flippy no selling shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> "When I watch pro wrestling, I don't care for the flippy dudes and the let-me-run-myself-to-death guys or those that want to 'outathlete' you. I don't care about that. I come into the ring with one sole purpose. That is to win so I get the winner's purse and make more money than you," said MJF.


YEEEEES. This is so refreshing to hear. In character or not. Every wrestler needs to take the approach that it's about winning and not "performance". I'm so tired of these performance geeks. Just hearing the words "the winners purse" makes my soul smile. 

MJF rules. He understands how the business works maybe better than any other wrestler in it, somehow, at only 23. I hope they strap the rocket to him and make him their top heel and they actually manage to beat WWE in the ratings.



> Everyone is afraid to be a star, but I'm not afraid to be a star because I am one."


:tucky


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

theres a place for every style.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Marshall Eriksen telling it how it is all the while keeping kayfabe, fuck yeah.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> theres a place for every style.


You're right. There's the indies for spot monkeys and the big leagues for actual pro wrestlers.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

You do realize that this is a mix of shoot and kayfabe on MJF’s end right? This is the same man who worked one of the most gimmicky promotions alive today(CZW).

Edit: Oh boy here we go “spots=flips” nonsense that is not at all what spot translates to, Christ.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

At least he's kayfabe-ing his reasons for hating the flippy shit. Those wrestlers do it because they're boring and need to take risks to keep fans interested. Why do a 450 splash or corkscrew moonsault when a regular splash does the same damage - style points don't hurt your opponent more.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You're right. There's the indies for spot monkeys and the big leagues for actual pro wrestlers.


Could you knock off your Russo cosplay gimmick for five seconds and actually hear what he said?

There is a place for all styles of wrestling and that is why Double or Nothing was critically acclaimed. *Variety.* Do you like comedy in your wrestling? They had the battle royale preshow match. Do you want some good tag team wrestling? Best Friends & Evans/Angelico was your match? Love athletics, "flips", moves? Young Bucks/Lucha Bros was your match. Love old school psychology in your matches? Cody/Dustin rules and was my personal MOTN and a MOTYC. You're still used to the mainstream aspects of American wrestling like WWE? Omega and Jericho delivered for you in the main event, along with Moxley's debut.

I personally can't stand matches that have false finishes and no selling/psychology just because they can but I also know there is a fanbase for that and if AEW is going to succeed, they must look to have something for everybody.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

MJF is the best thing to happen to wrestling in years.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah what Winning said, the aim of the game is to have shows with variety in them, so everybody gets something. I do like MJF's mindset though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I mean there’s a reason why he became my favorite wrestler in like a 48 hour span. I love this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WINNING said:


> Could you knock off your Russo cosplay gimmick for five seconds and actually hear what he said?
> 
> There is a place for all styles of wrestling and that is why Double or Nothing was critically acclaimed. *Variety.* Do you like comedy in your wrestling? They had the battle royale preshow match. Do you want some good tag team wrestling? Best Friends & Evans/Angelico was your match? Love athletics, "flips", moves? Young Bucks/Lucha Bros was your match. Love old school psychology in your matches? Cody/Dustin rules and was my personal MOTN and a MOTYC. You're still used to the mainstream aspects of American wrestling like WWE? Omega and Jericho delivered for you in the main event, along with Moxley's debut.
> 
> I personally can't stand matches that have false finishes and no selling/psychology just because they can but I also know there is a fanbase for that and if AEW is going to succeed, they must look to have something for everybody.


Agree with all of this... but there are also fans like me who want to see variety in a show. A card full of punch-no-flip guys will be just as boring as a card full of 'that flippy shit'. I myself enjoyed every aspect of DoN that you mentioned, mostly because it did vary and wasn't match after match of the same formula, and I can't wait to see more of all of it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You're right. There's the indies for spot monkeys and the big leagues for actual pro wrestlers.


see for me its not about spot mokney its about style of wrestling . Lucha style is pretty technical and has some spins ect but its actually not really spot fest. Thats what made wcw so good is the different styles of wrestling. Cruiser matches were amazing and then you had little bigger guys like chris benoit and eddie.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Babyface comment.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Even top guys like Kenny omega arent flippy dudes. They can put on a real fight and beat each others.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

This guy will be cheered nonstop as a heel. He is no different than 'cool heels' that people like to hate.

Like to hate as in ''not doing his job right''


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

WINNING said:


> Could you knock off your Russo cosplay gimmick for five seconds and actually hear what he said?
> 
> There is a place for all styles of wrestling and that is why Double or Nothing was critically acclaimed. *Variety.* Do you like comedy in your wrestling? They had the battle royale preshow match. Do you want some good tag team wrestling? Best Friends & Evans/Angelico was your match? Love athletics, "flips", moves? Young Bucks/Lucha Bros was your match. Love old school psychology in your matches? Cody/Dustin rules and was my personal MOTN and a MOTYC. You're still used to the mainstream aspects of American wrestling like WWE? Omega and Jericho delivered for you in the main event, along with Moxley's debut.
> 
> I personally can't stand matches that have false finishes and no selling/psychology just because they can but I also know there is a fanbase for that and if AEW is going to succeed, they must look to have something for everybody.


I agree with all of this. There's a place for every style of wrestling and none of it should be ignored or not included because you don't like it.

And can we knock off this "real" pro wrestler shit? It's elitist and stupid. Let's not go down that road.


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

Hate flippy shit too but it can work depending who using it, Styles is the exception for spots but sometimes he overdoes it but eh whatever. My main gripe is everyone using super kicks 24/7.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

When I see shit like this I shake my head. You can be both (see Eddie and Kenny Omega) and be successful. Eddie imo is one of the GOATs and he was still flippy but he had good psych too.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 29, 2016)

This made me love MJF even more. He's the best heel in wrestling at the moment.

Fuck vanilla midgets like Generation Me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can he even wrestle? Maybe he is not a fan because he can't do a flip. Honestly I haven't anyone talking about his wrestling abilities, so I am starting to think that he isn't that good.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Can he even wrestle? Maybe he is not a fan because he can't do a flip. Honestly I haven't anyone talking about his wrestling abilities, so I am starting to think that he isn't that good.


Doesn't matter. So long as he can get by and interact with the audience during his matches. 

Pro wrestling needs more MJF type performers who know how to talk and get their character over, and less Seth Rollins type performers who are turning viewers off.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

raymond1985 said:


> Doesn't matter. So long as he can get by and interact with the audience during his matches.
> 
> Pro wrestling needs more MJF type performers who know how to talk and get their character over,* and less Seth Rollins type performers who are turning viewers off.*


If only you were right about that (which you're not).


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

DammitC said:


> If only you were right about that (which you're not).


Over 20% down year on year this week. On a show where he was the central character and there was no competition from the NBA. 

Do the math fanboy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

raymond1985 said:


> Over 20% down year on year this week. On a show where he was the central character and there was no competition from the NBA.
> 
> Do the math fanboy.


How about you actually just appreciate MJF as a great mic worker with a ton of potential instead of being obsessed with statistics to fit your terrible narrative like a delusional tool? unk2


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

raymond1985 said:


> Over 20% down year on year this week. On a show where he was the central character and there was no competition from the NBA.
> 
> Do the math fanboy.


You’re blaming ratings dropping on a single guy if anyone has their math wrong it’s you brah.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Vic said:


> You’re blaming ratings dropping on a single guy if anyone has their math wrong it’s you brah.


He's the main character on the show and the champion. Of course he has to shoulder some of the blame. 




DammitC said:


> How about you actually just appreciate MJF as a great mic worker with a ton of potential instead of being obsessed with statistics to fit your terrible narrative like a delusional tool? unk2


Back to your shrine.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

raymond1985 said:


> He's the main character on the show and the champion. Of course he has to shoulder some of the blame.


Again, some doesn’t translate to all brother. It’s a combination of things and talent is on the bottom of the totem pole.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Vic said:


> Again, some doesn’t translate to all brother. It’s a combination of things and talent is on the bottom of the totem pole.


Wrong.

The talent that WWE has chosen to feature are partially to blame alongside the poor booking. 

Both the management and talent are equally to blame. We don't live in a world where Rollins and Zayn can be decent draws or even retain viewership better than their peers.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

raymond1985 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The talent that WWE has chosen to feature are partially to blame alongside the poor booking.
> 
> Both the management and talent are equally to blame. We don't live in a world where Rollins and Zayn can be decent draws or even retain viewership better than their peers.


The ratings drop began in like early 2018 during peak Brock bullshit, nice try. You people can pretend the decline began in 2019, but that’s 100% false. No one is watching the shows because they fucking suck not because of individual talent. Granted Brock & Roman burying the roster didn’t help but that’s besides the point. Also newsflash NO ONE not named Cena draws WWE pretty much killed any real potential for draws because they want to be the brand and it’s come back to hurt them.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Vic said:


> The ratings drop began in like early 2018 during peak Brock bullshit, nice try. You people can pretend the decline began in 2019, but that’s 100% false. No one is watching the shows because they fucking suck not because of individual talent. Granted Brock & Roman burying the roster didn’t help but that’s besides the point. Also newsflash NO ONE not named Cena draws WWE pretty much killed any real potential for draws because they want to be the brand and it’s come back to hurt them.


Where did I say the decline began this year, moron?

This year has seen record year on year declines. Steeper than previous years. The most steepest declines, in the range of 20-30%, have come in weeks where Rollins has been the central character on RAW. On weeks where Brock has been featured, the declines have been lessened (5-10% year on year).


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

raymond1985 said:


> Where did I say the decline began this year, moron?
> 
> This year has seen record year on year declines. Steeper than previous years. The most steepest declines, in the range of 20-30%, have come in weeks where Rollins has been the central character on RAW. On weeks where Brock has been featured, the declines have been lessened (5-10% year on year).


Those segments also featured the likes of Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley, and any number of randoms so you could just as easily false blame on those guys. Ya see how that works? But this isn’t a ratings thread and we’re not turning it into one so let’s leave the conversation alone.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


You've been worked so hard. :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know what cancer is and this thread is it.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

WINNING said:


> Could you knock off your Russo cosplay gimmick for five seconds and actually hear what he said?
> 
> *There is a place for all styles of wrestling and that is why Double or Nothing was critically acclaimed. Variety. Do you like comedy in your wrestling? They had the battle royale preshow match. Do you want some good tag team wrestling? Best Friends & Evans/Angelico was your match? Love athletics, "flips", moves? Young Bucks/Lucha Bros was your match. Love old school psychology in your matches? Cody/Dustin rules and was my personal MOTN and a MOTYC. You're still used to the mainstream aspects of American wrestling like WWE? Omega and Jericho delivered for you in the main event, along with Moxley's debut.*
> 
> I personally can't stand matches that have false finishes and no selling/psychology just because they can but I also know there is a fanbase for that and if AEW is going to succeed, they must look to have something for everybody.


So happy that Cody Rhodes took Eric Bischoff's advice in regards to this balancing of different styles.

this is how wrestling should be.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> It's less about the flips and more about the lack of selling and psychology. Some of the high flyers or "more athletic" guys get the art of wrestling, but many are like Ospreay who just flip out of their god damned minds and it becomes a dance instead of wrestling.
> 
> There is a reason Dustin/Cody blasted every match on the card out of the water, even the more athletic contests.... both guys understood how to sell, when to sell, when to go big, and when to go home. Many matches that some go gaga over are simple escalations of moves and kickouts until it ends. No story, just escalating mayhem. Some people might like it, but that is not great wrestling.


To be fair osprey has cut back on a lot of the flipping and has become a pretty complete wrestler these days. 

@Moredecay MJF while not the most athletic guy is a decent wrestler. He wrestles like Austin post neck injury or the rock. He is very character story based in the ring. Your probably never going to see a classic but they will always be memorable in a good way


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

All I know is I like what I have seen from MJF.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

MJF has a bright future, but he needs to dial back on the comments. About 80% of rasslers are flippy midgets.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ultron said:


> MJF has a bright future, but he needs to dial back on the comments. About 80% of rasslers are flippy midgets.


He needs to keep it up so maybe future generations of wrestlers get a clue. The no psychology flippy shit needs to die.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Good. He knows characters and promos and good acting get over. 2 flippy fucks with zero build no promo work and no major backstory or major tension and drama dont sell tickets. All the glory days of wrestling at its peak point to that. We need more of that today.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He needs to keep it up so maybe future generations of wrestlers get a clue. The no psychology flippy shit needs to die.


As does a lot of the mentality you have.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> This guy will be cheered nonstop as a heel. He is no different than 'cool heels' that people like to hate.
> 
> Like to hate as in ''not doing his job right''


Mate, i saw a video where they were throwing trash at him

He is a total smark killer - he goes out to get boo’d by smarks

Nobody is ‘cool’ cheering him

Fuck, he made a kid cry the other day


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Flippy shit is fine, if you actually know how to wrestle. Psychology, selling, story telling, etc. He's absolutely right that there are an abundance of athletes who rely solely on being able to wow you with acrobatics. Those guys should be in circuses or doing gymnastics or something. That doesn't make you a great wrestler.



Mordecay said:


> Can he even wrestle? Maybe he is not a fan because he can't do a flip. Honestly I haven't anyone talking about his wrestling abilities, so I am starting to think that he isn't that good.


Watched a few of his matches recently. The guy has better ring psychology/crowd control than a lot of these 10-15 year indy vets who are beloved by hardcore fans but never got anywhere in mainstream wrestling.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He needs to keep it up so maybe future generations of wrestlers get a clue. The no psychology flippy shit needs to die.


You keep talking like the two are mutually exclusive. They're not. Yes, there are wrestlers who think the best matches are the most athletic and 'flippy' and don't know what psychology is, and those are the ones who give the 'flippy shit' a bad name. There are plenty of guys -- and women -- who know how to work greater athleticism with good psychology, and use it to help tell the story. Stop with this narrow-minded no-flip shit ... it's very tiring.

Face it, MJF is not a fan of anybody or anything that isn't MJF. As a proper heel should be.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Watched a few of his matches recently. The guy has better ring psychology/crowd control than a lot of these 10-15 year indy vets who are beloved by hardcore fans but never got anywhere in mainstream wrestling.


Mainstream wrestling died in 2005 son.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The high spot no psychology stuff has its place, but only in the midcard. Main event has to be real wrestling.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> The high spot no psychology stuff has its place, but only in the midcard. Main event has to be real wrestling.


putting aside what counts as "real" to you good sir, it belongs wherever it should be up or down the card, times have changed


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

MJF is the main reason I'd tune into AEW


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

MJF being MJF in this case. I do think each style of wrestling has its place in the show, they are at this point where they have plenty of things they can actually try when their show goes on the road.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Dive...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DammitC said:


> God forbid a wrestler decides to do a flip :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Greatsthegreats said:


> putting aside what counts as "real" to you good sir, it belongs wherever it should be up or down the card, times have changed


Times haven't changed though. The spot monkey style has driven away millions of fans from WWE. And Jericho/Omega and Cody/Dustin plus the Moxley run in is what got AEW their momentum and buzz, and all of that was old school physical pro wrestling.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

MJF is pure gold


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

A pre-show/mid card guy talking in career about things. This was thread worthy? Ok then...


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Times haven't changed though. The spot monkey style has driven away millions of fans from WWE. And Jericho/Omega and Cody/Dustin plus the Moxley run in is what got AEW their momentum and buzz, and all of that was old school physical pro wrestling.


or maybe its because WWE have shown to have no respect for the audience so why should they remain loyal?

and hey it's all good, anything to take the ball out of WWE's court is a win for everyone

(without repeating what I've already posted on this forum)any kind of style can main event a wrestling show, all you need is rigidity and a properly named honour to go with it


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Times haven't changed though. The spot monkey style has driven away millions of fans from WWE. And Jericho/Omega and Cody/Dustin plus the Moxley run in is what got AEW their momentum and buzz, and all of that was old school physical pro wrestling.


WWE's viewership has been in steady decline for a long time now, long before the roster became filled with "flippy guys." What drove people away from wrestling was the fact that:

A) The only major-league competition to WWE turned to shit & went out of business.
B) After gaining a practical monopoly over the US wrestling business, WWE's storylines & usage of wrestlers was fucking garbage, dropped the ball on nearly every interesting story that fell into their lap (InVasion, nWo, Goldberg, Nexus, Summer of Punk, Wyatt Family, etc.) & people got sick of watching a product that was very clearly not gonna get its shit together.

History has shown that it doesn't matter what style of wrestling is promoted, so long as you give people a reason to give a shit about the promotion, the fans don't feel like their intelligence is being insulted & you give them decent stories/characters they can get invested in. The fact that WWE has been losing viewers over the years is because of their inability to write a compelling wrestling show, not because "muh flips."

Don't get why people are trying to use this interview to shit on those type of wrestlers, anyways. MJF is pretty obviously in-character for this interview.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

OP is getting worked by MJF. 
Spoiler 
In reality mjf is a nice dude, who smiles and like cody for the opportunity, he is very nice to people. 
But you are never going to see that because he barely ever goes out of character lol


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

An in-character interview. Refreshing.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it's a mix of character and how he really feels, atleast when he's taking about his wrestling style. I like MJF more and more with every interview he does. He's definitely confident and knows who he is and what kind of wrestler he is already and he's still very young. That is awesome.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

For Christ's sake people, You can have flips AND Psychology. The two aren't mutually exclusive. fpalm

Hell, i'll take it a step further. I'll give you the real truth:



Spoiler: OMG!



The Young Bucks - The people all the old dinosaurs claim never sell or put story into their matches - actually have damn good psychology and match structure even if they can get a little spot heavy. Matt spent MONTHS selling and entirely kayfabe back injury and could barely walk at all in his matches. The entire story of the match between the Lucha Bros was that the bucks were out of sync most of the match due to ring rust, and even Stone Cold Steve Fucking Austin admitted the psychology was amazing, but, Shhhhhh! Don't let that get out! Anti-indy/AEW memes FTW bro :russo After all, without shitting on modern wrestling, how will these old geezers stay relevant?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait... is there really a discussion about flippy dudes not selling and there being no psychology in that style.... while talking in an AEW thread about a company started by the Young Bucks??

..... really?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ultron said:


> MJF has a bright future, but he needs to dial back on the comments. About 80% of rasslers are flippy midgets.


In theory, Pro Wrestling is a prizefight. Therefore, he just set up a beef with 80% of rasslers. Seems smart to me. One of the reasons why Conor McGregor became such a draw in the UFC is because he was constantly casting a wide net, talking trash about multiple potential opponents at the same time. That way, no matter who he fought, they were pissed off at him and there was something to sell the fight.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Thanks and you have a wonderful day


Let's all be thankful and have wonderful days.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait... is there really a discussion about flippy dudes not selling and there being no psychology in that style.... while talking in an AEW thread about a company started by the Young Bucks??
> 
> ..... really?


Some people support AEW as an alternative to WWE's Sesame Street. But with one cautious eye on the 'Elite' just in case they go full Clique on the booking of themselves.

I'm not a fan of the Bucks, But I'm a fan of Cody and Moxley. You don't have to like Vince to like stuff in the history of WWF/WWE do you?

I shitted all over AEW's stupid battle royal pre-show. It was fucking gimmicky and like Cornette said, sets wrestling back with shit like that skateboard nerd slowly kicking Dreamer.

But then they proceed to put on the best American wrestling match in years with the Rhodes bros.

So take the good with the flippy.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Nothing is wrong with flipping, problem is that they depend on using that to get over.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Some people support AEW as an alternative to WWE's Sesame Street. But with one cautious eye on the 'Elite' just in case they go full Clique on the booking of themselves.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Bucks, But I'm a fan of Cody and Moxley. You don't have to like Vince to like stuff in the history of WWF/WWE do you?
> 
> ...


I hated all of the spot monkey matches at DoN. None of them did anything but reinforce my opinion that those matches suck. Bucks/Lucha Bros is a perfect example of a zero psychology spot fest.

It was Cody vs Dustin, MJF cutting the promo of the year so far, and the perfectly booked debut of Moxley that gives me confidence this company is strong enough at the top to succeed.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I find it humorous that everyone is praising MJF for saying this but when Eli Drake was saying the same things and was 'The Last of a Dying Breed' people shit on it. Granted Drake was going after the hardcore/ECW guys but I firmly believe if Drake hadn't been fired from Impact he would have gotten to the 'flippy guys' next. Rascals, Rich Swann, etc. Maybe even Johnny Impact himself.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I find it humorous that everyone is praising MJF for saying this but when Eli Drake was saying the same things and was 'The Last of a Dying Breed' people shit on it. Granted Drake was going after the hardcore/ECW guys but I firmly believe if Drake hadn't been fired from Impact he would have gotten to the 'flippy guys' next. Rascals, Rich Swann, etc. Maybe even Johnny Impact himself.


Eli Drake has the charisma of a coat hanger.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Eli Drake has the charisma of a coat hanger.


What does that have to do with the words being said by MJF and Drake? They both said the same thing but because one ' lacks charisma' (I don't agree with that but each their own.) and the other does invalidates Eli?

Philosophies don't work that way.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> What does that have to do with the words being said by MFJ and Drake? They both said the same thing but because one ' lacks charisma' (I don't agree with that but each their own.) and the other doesn't invalidates Eli?
> 
> Philosophies don't work that way.


Because MJF is the most promising new wrestling talent to come along in 20 years. He has the talent to back up his words and go out and flip (lol) the industry on its head. He's good enough to remind everyone that wrestling is built on promos and larger than life personalities and not shit like this










Eli is a bum who couldn't even keep a job with Impact. That's why people care when MJF says it and didn't care when Drake said something similar :ciampa

One has the ability to change standards. The other is a failed wrestler.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Because MJF is the most promising new wrestling talent to come along in 20 years. He has the talent to back up his words and go out and flip (lol) the industry on its head. He's good enough to remind everyone that wrestling is built on promos and larger than life personalities and not shit like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with anybody who says MJF is the next big star in the making for wrestling. It just seems like a double standard to me.

An example I will use is an attractive, affable person has a video on Youtube and states that clowns should not be allowed to entertain at children' birthday parties and everyone agrees with them. Another person has the same exact video but is awkward, not confident on screen and speaks softly but everyone mocks and disagrees.

Why does the first have more credibility over the second? They both believe the same exact thing.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Isn’t Eli like 40 too? MJF is a young kid saying this. It doesn’t work when you’re an old fuck unless people worship you like Jericho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I don't disagree with anybody who says MJF is the next big star in the making for wrestling. It just seems like a double standard to me.
> 
> An example I will use is an attractive, affable person has a video on Youtube and states that clowns should not be allowed to entertain at children' birthday parties and everyone agrees with them. Another person has the same exact video but is awkward, not confident on screen and speaks softly but everyone mocks and disagrees.
> 
> Why does the first have more credibility over the second? They both believe the same exact thing.


I'm not saying he's any less credible than MJF. I'm just telling you why people listen to MJF and ignore Drake.

I've been saying what MJF said for years and I get shit for it because I'm just a fan. People pay attention if you're in a position of power or relevance. If someone on this forum said exactly what MJF said word for word they would be ganged up on by Rollins marks and called a contrarian. But because he's an obvious star in the making it gives validity to what he says and shows that lapsed fans aren't the only ones who feel this way. A 23 year old wrestler shares the same feelings.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW should have a mix. Give me gimmicks, brawler hosses, flippy, old school wrestling. hardcore, giants, the works. Not bland guys like the WWE that have no gimmick.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Isn’t Eli like 40 too? MJF is a young kid saying this. It doesn’t work when you’re an old fuck unless people worship you like Jericho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So words lose their value when an older person says them? I guess when a young kid says them that makes them 'progressive' and a 'free thinker' right?

So I guess I should just disregard the 30, 40 and 50 year olds who say the Attitude Era is the greatest time in wrestling history. Because, what the fuck do they know. Not like some 20 something. 

Right?



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm not saying he's any less credible than MJF. I'm just telling you why people listen to MJF and ignore Drake.
> 
> I've been saying what MJF said for years and I get shit for it because I'm just a fan. People pay attention if you're in a position of power or relevance. If someone on this forum said exactly what MJF said word for word they would be ganged up on by Rollins marks and called a contrarian. But because he's an obvious star in the making it gives validity to what he says and shows that lapsed fans aren't the only ones who feel this way. A 23 year old wrestler shares the same feelings.


I get what you are saying now. We are on the same page with that. I just don't believe it should be that way is all. 

It is what is I guess.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> AEW should have a mix. Give me gimmicks, brawler hosses, flippy, old school wrestling. hardcore, giants, the works. Not bland guys like the WWE that have no gimmick.


This x 1000. If we start getting pigeon-holed because somebody doesn't like flippy shit (goddammit I hate that expression the more I hear it), or comedy wrestlers, or this, that, or the other fucking thing, we're gonna have one fucking boring product. Cody and Dustin put on one hell of a match, but a card full of matches just like that will wear really thin really fast. I'm really getting tired of this 'if it ain't what I like it's a fail' mentality. 

Maybe Vince McMahon is right -- (some) wrestling fans really don't know what the hell they want.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > AEW should have a mix. Give me gimmicks, brawler hosses, flippy, old school wrestling. hardcore, giants, the works. Not bland guys like the WWE that have no gimmick.
> ...


This. Many fans have been trained the WWE way, we must remember there is more out there


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So words lose their value when an older person says them? I guess when a young kid says them that makes them 'progressive' and a 'free thinker' right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um yes. Insert the Steve buschemi fellow kids gif. You play to a gimmick dude. Wrestling isn’t real. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> This x 1000. If we start getting pigeon-holed because somebody doesn't like flippy shit (goddammit I hate that expression the more I hear it), or comedy wrestlers, or this, that, or the other fucking thing, we're gonna have one fucking boring product. Cody and Dustin put on one hell of a match, but a card full of matches just like that will wear really thin really fast. I'm really getting tired of this 'if it ain't what I like it's a fail' mentality.
> 
> Maybe Vince McMahon is right -- (some) wrestling fans really don't know what the hell they want.


As with everything else in life, theres should be a healthy balance. “Dude Bros” love to shit on “flippy shit” because being a hyper-masculine asshole is kinda their gimmick but flippy shit is needed... as well as comedic and dark/occult shit. Variety is key. MJF is fucking phenomenal in his role as the ultimate “dude bro”, rich frat boy asshole character but a roster full of guys like him would be terrible.

The problem with today’s wrestling is that theres too many flippy guys and not enough of the other characters


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Um yes. Insert the Steve buschemi fellow kids gif. *You play to a gimmick dude. Wrestling isn’t real. *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this gimmick I am playing you say? I also know wrestling is predetermined. Thank you for revealing to me that I am a gimmick. What I think, is an act for a wrestling forum to entertain a bunch of faceless people. I would have never have known if you hadn't pointed that out. :aj3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> What is this gimmick I am playing you say? I also know wrestling is predetermined. Thank you for revealing to me that I am a gimmick. What I think, is an act for a wrestling forum to entertain a bunch of faceless people. I would have never have known if you hadn't pointed that out. :aj3




Are you drunk I’m talking about MJF you weirdo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

He's got a point.
I don't mind "flippy" wrestlers as much as others. But it is an oversaturated style these days. And storytelling and character building in wrestling, ESPECIALLY in WWE, has become a lost art. But again, that is on Vince McMahon and the way he runs things there.
I'm hoping that AEW will give storylines time to breathe, characters room to develop and wrestlers scope to express themselves.
Early signs are definitely good and MJF looks like a real star of the future.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Some people support AEW as an alternative to WWE's Sesame Street. But with one cautious eye on the 'Elite' just in case they go full Clique on the booking of themselves.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Bucks, But I'm a fan of Cody and Moxley. You don't have to like Vince to like stuff in the history of WWF/WWE do you?
> 
> ...


:taker Don't fucking DO this to me, bro. I like you. Don't be one of "Those" guys. Don't act like Cody/Dustin was the only good match like the fossil below you.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I've been saying what MJF said for years and I get shit for it because I'm just a fan.


And VERY rightfully so. Whatever points you do have about the disadvantages of the Indy style, they are always marred by your draconian, out of date, self serving, 80's nostalgia toting solutions to those things. So long as you continue to suggest things in a way that sounds totally asinine in the face of modern talent and styles the way you do, I and others like me will make it their business to disagree. What you are suggesting for the future of pro wrestling IS no future at all, and i for one will be damned if I would like to see it become what some like you seem to wish it was, thank you very much.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

hey OP!


Greatsthegreats said:


>



see all the likes this post o mine has? they all know the truth


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Greatsthegreats said:


> hey OP!
> 
> 
> see all the likes this post o mine has? they all know the truth


D'oh! :doh I forgot to like it the first time! :mj2


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Doesn't he do flippy shit too though lol. 

Anyway, just look at Okada and even Cody for worker's who show that you don't need to do flippy stuff. I think Ospreay is the best thing in wrestling right now, he tells a great story and has cut back on the crazy flippy stuff. 

I like it in moderation, but I don't want to go back to tall guys doing two moves and walking around the ring out of breath cause they are so steroided up.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Beatles123 said:


> D'oh! :doh I forgot to like it the first time! :mj2


and they just keep coming



ScottishPsychopath said:


> He's got a point.
> I don't mind "flippy" wrestlers as much as others. But it is an oversaturated style these days. And storytelling and character building in wrestling, ESPECIALLY in WWE, has become a lost art. *But again, that is on Vince McMahon and the way he runs things there.*
> I'm hoping that AEW will give storylines time to breathe, characters room to develop and wrestlers scope to express themselves.
> Early signs are definitely good and MJF looks like a real star of the future.


indeed, for putting WAY too much emphasis on stories and characters and forgetting that the sporting aspect is the back bone, the one thing you can fall back on when all else fails, despite what the non wrestling fans of the world may say
:topic:
hey something I always wanted to know, do people get notified of a quote of their posts if it gets edited in _after_ the post is established?
:topic:


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

cant wait for MJF vs Adam page. Thats a feud


----------

